# Bad Religion



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Wundert mich, dass es noch keinen Thread zu dieser genialen Band gibt. Wie findet ihr sie und wie seid ihr dazu gekommen?

Ich kam zum ersten Mal vor ein paar Jahren über einen Klassenkameraden mit ihnen in Kontakt, und war dann von ihrem neuen Album (New Maps of Hell) gleich begeistert. Nach und nach hörte ich mir auch die alten Alben an, die ich mittlerweile besser finde. Alles in allem war sie lange Zeit meine Lieblingsband, und für mich immer noch eine der besten Melodic Hardcore und auch Pop-Punk Bands, in die Richtung geht ja das neue Zeug eher.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab sie über Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 kennen gelernt. Im Spiel war der Song You von ihnen, der mich so beeindruckt hat das ich mir direkt das ganze Album No Control gekauft hab. Auch der Rest der Platte war ähnlich genial und so hör ich sie heute immernoch^^.
Der Grund warum es bisher keinen Bad Religion Thread gab liegt wohl daran das die wenigsten hier Punk hören : /


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Wegen THPS2 hab ich das erste Mal den Namen Bad Religion auf der Hülle gesehen, kann mich aber nicht daran errinern, ob ich überhaupt wusste, welches Lied jetzt von ihnen war.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Januar 2010)

Hab ich auch nich direkt gewusst. Hab mir die Musik Credits durchgelesen, alle Namen aufgeschrieben und den richtigen gesucht^^
THPS hat großen Einfluss auf meinen Musikgeschmack gehabt. So bin ich auch auf The Suicide Machines, Suicidal Tendencies, Mad Capsule Markets usw gekommen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ich fand die Musik bei THPS und auch bei THUG und THAW immer ziemlich gut, bei NFS waren die meisten eher lahm.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt liegt das wohl daran das ich der einzige bin der BR hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich poste hier mal 2 Beispiele damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rV_GLdfpq2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vom meiner meinung nach bestem album No Control





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12kcpP-8jfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und hier noch was von Recipe For Hate


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Zack de la Rocha hat au BR gehört^^.
Also isses gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Against the Grain mag ich am meisten.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJP3aiYBKPI[/youtube]

Mein Favorit auf dem Album.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Against the Grain mag ich am meisten.



ja Against the Grain war auch noch geil
aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich von den neueren alben ein wenig enttäuscht bin
das hört sich teilweise echt nichmehr wie bad religion an


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Jop, haben ihren Stil schon geändert. Ich mag die neueren Alben aber auch, was vielleicht anders aussehen würde, wenn ich ich zuerst die älteren Sachen gehört hätte

Ich hab was von einem neuen Album 2010 gehört, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Genau das ist mein Problem
Ich hab mit No Control angefangen, dann kamen Suffer, Recipe for Hate und Against the Grain
und jetzt kann/will ich mich nicht an das neue gewöhnen
die Texte sind so genial wie immer aber ich kann mit der Musik nichts mehr anfangen : /


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

lol sschlecht band


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei meinen Musikdateien was von BR gefunden und zwar heißt das Album "Punk Rock Songs-The Epic Years"

aber ich find das nirgends also bei wikipedia etc. scheints das nicht zu geben

Gibts das Album wirklich kann jemnd von euch damit was anfangen?


edit: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil hat sich erledigt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil hat sich erledigt!



bin stolz auf dich :>


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

BAD RELIGION


----------

